# HELP! Oil filter torn apart and can't get lid off



## mickey98 (Feb 8, 2015)

2001 Jetta 2.0L, 4 cyl. 
First oil change on this car and the oil filter is stuck, well since it ripped apart, just the lid is STUCK. I have tried hammer and tapping, channel locks, etc and it will not come out. Maybe I am not prying in the right holes or something. What to do?


----------



## mickey98 (Feb 8, 2015)

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

If you have room I'd try to loosen the flange with a small pipe wrench. Someone must have really put the muscle to the filter when 
installing it. Hand tight is fine just need to capture the o-ring. Also make sure that the old o-ring is not left behind. Best of luck.


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

mickey98 said:


> 2001 Jetta 2.0L, 4 cyl.
> First oil change on this car and the oil filter is stuck, well since it ripped apart, just the lid is STUCK. I have tried hammer and tapping, channel locks, etc and it will not come out. Maybe I am not prying in the right holes or something. What to do?


 Or if that doesn"t work you can always weld a metal plate onto the filter housing bracket and then just tap the plate with a hammer to get it off


----------

